# BRAVURA SCORING BRASS by Impact Soundworks: Studio ensembles, soloists and aleatoric FX



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 15, 2015)

Welcome to *Bravura Scoring Brass*, our new flagship orchestral instrument for KONTAKT PLAYER! This complete collection features brass ensembles, soloists, and aleatoric FX with over 55,000+ samples in total, all recorded in a scoring studio for an *ideal flexible sound*. Available now at the stunning price of *$349* for the complete bundle AND starting at just *$39* for our extensive a la carte options!

For this library, we captured not only key articulations - sustains, true legato, staccatos, marcato, tenuto, trills, rips, falls, double & triple-tongues, and flutters - but also an impressive array of aleatoric FX, figures, phrases, and textures perfect for film/TV/game scoring! Check out our full instrument & patch list below:

*INSTRUMENTS*
Trumpet Ensemble
Horn Ensemble
Trombone Ensemble
Low Brass Ensemble
Full Brass Ensemble
Ensemble Orchestrator
Ensemble Chordmaker
Horn Solo
Flugelhorn Solo
Tuba Solo
Trombone Solo
Trumpet Solo
Piccolo Trumpet Solo
Solo Orchestrator
Solo Chordmaker
Horns FX
Trombones FX
Trumpets FX
Low Brass FX
Full Brass FX

*KEY FEATURES
*
* 55,000+ recordings in 16 & 24-bit
* Recorded in a dry *scoring studio* with three mic positions
* Mix controls for all mics
* Convolution reverb and 11 custom IR's with wet, tone, pre-delay and size controls
* Ability to unload articulations to preserve RAM as well as adjust their volumes
* Access deep articulation controls to add accents, tighten staccatos, adjust legato speed, etc.
* Customizable keyswitches
* MIDI CC assignable dynamics and vibrato sliders
* Velocity curve, transpose and coarse/fine tuning controls
* Apply simulated muting to all articulations
* Ability to switch between 3 types of short notes via keyswitching or velocity
* Control short note dynamics via velocity or modwheel
* Round robin modes and release samples
* Stack mode script doubles or triples ensemble size

*ORCHESTRATOR & CHORDMAKER*

With Bravura Scoring Brass, we're introducing two brilliant new tools to help you create great-sounding orchestral mockups and FAST.

The *Orchestrator* allows you to play chords with up to five notes, and automatically *voices* them among brass ensembles OR solo instruments. Rather than having every instrument play every note, the script intelligently assigns voices to appropriate instruments - for example, solo tuba in the low range, followed by trombone, french horns, and trumpets. This behavior can be *completely customized* as well!

The *Chordmaker *is a true instant-gratification patch, producing fully-voiced chords with just a single keypress! By default, it generates major & minor chords with multiple variations for different chord inversions. Like the Orchestrator, it can not only be customized with different instruments and voicings, but with completely different chords and shapes as well, such as octaves, unisons, suspensions, and much more.

Both these patches function with the *sustain* articulation and our three *shorts* - marcato, tenuto, and staccato. Check out the video walkthrough to see them in action!



*VIDEO OVERVIEW & FULL PATCH WALKTHROUGH*



*AUDIO DEMOS*



*PRICING & AVAILABILITY*

Bravura Scoring Brass is available now as a COMPLETE bundle for only *$349* for Kontakt Player.

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/orchestral/bravura-scoring-brass/

We've also created an incredible array of *a la carte* options and bundles, allowing you to purchase sections and soloists for no-brainer prices. These options require *full Kontakt*.

*Full Bundles*
* Ensembles bundle - $229
* Soloists bundle - $149
* Chords & FX bundle - $79

*Sectional Bundles*
* Trumpet Ensemble, FX + Solo - $89
* Horn Ensemble, FX + Solo - $89
* Trombone Ensemble, FX + Solo - $89
* Low Brass Ensemble, FX + Tuba Solo - $89

*Individual Ensembles*
* FX included - $69

*Individual Soloists*
* $39 with all articulations included (most have over 5000+ samples!)

*NO-RISK UPGRADES
*
If you buy any _a la carte_ instrument or bundle, you can upgrade to larger bundles for the difference in price. For example, if you purchase the Solo Piccolo Trumpet for $39, you can upgrade to the Soloists bundle for $110 (instead of $149).
*
BONUS FOR EARLY ADOPTERS!
*
The first 50 customers to purchase the complete Bravura Scoring Brass bundle will also receive a *15%* discount good for recording services with *https://theremoteorchestra.wordpress.com/ (The Remote Orchestra)* - a superb way to bring your mockups and scores to life!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Jul 15, 2015)

WOWWWW!!!!
Strings maybe coming afterwards????


----------



## gbar (Jul 15, 2015)

Wow. You really can't beat that price.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jul 15, 2015)

I was just thinking the hours, the many many hours they put in blood and sweat into this project.
The months of preparation and the ups and down they must have experienced.
I'd love to see their faces after that first reply! Sorry, just made me chuckle fella.

Yeah great, now give me strings!

It looks a really decent library for the price. Congratulations on the release.


----------



## Maestro77 (Jul 15, 2015)

Been waiting for someone to do piccolo trumpet and flugelhorn! Nice that they're offered a la carte without having to buy the whole thing. Brilliant.


----------



## Farkle (Jul 15, 2015)

I like what I'm hearing! The staccato multi-tongued passages in war movies is very nice. I like the transparent character of it, I like to build my own sense of depth and space, and it sounds like this lib will let me do that. Dagnabit... was saving up for a Keylab 88...


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Jul 15, 2015)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Sorry, just made me chuckle fella.
> 
> Yeah great, now give me strings!


Glad that made you chuckle mate.OK maybe i've been very impatient...but not disrespectful for the work and sweat these guys invested on their product.Seems to be a brilliant library...


----------



## Assa (Jul 15, 2015)

Really like this "a la carte" concept, as there is so much choice nowadays. And most of the people of course own at least one of the complete brass libraries, so this is a welcome opportunity to complement existing libraries without having to buy the whole bundle - thumbs up for this decision! I also often wished this kind of concept from other developers in the past.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words on the library and pricing model, everyone! I didn't make it explicitly clear in the original post, but we have no-cost upgrades from any a la carte option to bigger bundles as well. For example, you can upgrade from the solo trumpet to the trumpet sectional bundle, or the trumpet ensemble to the full ensembles bundle, etc. 

This all falls under our philosophy of putting composers first, along with things like our USB shipping option, our policy of paying half VAT for EU customers, and the ability to re-download your purchases anytime.


----------



## Piano & Strings (Jul 15, 2015)

I love that you guys are offering such flexibility from the get-go, being able to purchase bundles or separately. This really does seem like the logical way to go for all devs. I'm looking forward to getting the piccolo trumpet and flugelhorn at the very least, but I might well pick up the solo brass bundle as a whole for layering. Exciting stuff! Congratulations!


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 15, 2015)

Do you give educational discounts?


----------



## dtcomposer (Jul 15, 2015)

I really really like the flexible bundles. There is no way I would buy another complete brass Library at the moment, but I will probably pick up one or two of the solo instruments soon. Very crafty!


----------



## neblix (Jul 15, 2015)

Rodney Money said:


> Do you give educational discounts?



http://impactsoundworks.com/educational-program/ (Yes.)


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 15, 2015)

neblix said:


> http://impactsoundworks.com/educational-program/ (Yes.)


And that makes you awesome!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey all, we had some temporary cart issues over the last few hours that should now be resolved. If you tried to purchase the library but had a "missing field" error, please give it another shot, with my apologies for the inconvenience!


----------



## constaneum (Jul 15, 2015)

Uhm....Still no good. I wanan purchase the trumpet ensemble bundle and upon filling up the form and check out, i'm still getting the error "1 required piece of information is missing" when i've filled up everything except for the optional portions .


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 15, 2015)

Consider it double-fixed (as of about an hour ago) - very unruly server tonight!


----------



## trumpoz (Jul 16, 2015)

Hmm - interesting. Some real positives there. The legato sounds good, and I especially like the idea of being able to tweak the length of transition to suit the tempo. The staccato strumpets in the naked Deep Space Nine demo have some real balls to them whilst still being quite short. Horns sound great and the chord patches will be good for anyone in a hurry. 

I'm thinking a solo trumpet/Horn purchase might be in order.


----------



## bwmusic (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh wow this library is looking great. I don't think I've ever seen a brass sample library before that offers so much customization! BTW is there an option to adjust the offset attack / release of the staccato patches? I noticed some of the notes played were a bit slow on the attack from the tutorial video I saw on your channel...? Also another thing to note is that the low brass is a bit too soft even at the loudest dynamic hence lacking the bite and energy compared to say Cinebrass's low brass patch or Albion Iceni's.... Just wondering whether there will there be a future update to include this? @zircon_st


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 16, 2015)

bwmusic said:


> Oh wow this library is looking great. I don't think I've ever seen a brass sample library before that offers so much customization! BTW is there an option to adjust the offset attack / release of the staccato patches? I noticed some of the notes played were a bit slow on the attack from the tutorial video I saw on your channel...? Also another thing to note is that the low brass is a bit too soft even at the loudest dynamic hence lacking the bite and energy compared to say Cinebrass's low brass patch or Albion Iceni's.... Just wondering whether there will there be a future update to include this? @zircon_st



Yes! Every staccato articulation has offset + decay tightness controls, available by control+clicking on the articulation name on the UI. We edited the staccatos like that so people who want to use the full attack - as it was recorded - can do so, and then tweak it non-destructively. Once samples are cut they can't be un-cut.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 16, 2015)

I watched the video this morn. Very excellent! Question. The web page says the FX bundle comes with the ensemble and chord patches. Are these the same patches you have on the video w full ensemble and solo instruments? 

also FYI if you google Bravura Brass you get door handles : )


----------



## Maestro77 (Jul 16, 2015)

If I buy a few a la carte instruments and then decide I want to upgrade to the Complete version, can I be credited for what I've already paid towards the $349?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 16, 2015)

reddognoyz said:


> The web page says the FX bundle comes with the ensemble and chord patches. Are these the same patches you have on the video w full ensemble and solo instruments?



Comes with ensembles chordmaker/orchestrator patches only, I think.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 16, 2015)

reddognoyz said:


> I watched the video this morn. Very excellent! Question. The web page says the FX bundle comes with the ensemble and chord patches. Are these the same patches you have on the video w full ensemble and solo instruments?
> 
> also FYI if you google Bravura Brass you get door handles : )



Yes, the chords & FX bundle does come with those sample ensemble & solo chord maker / orchestrator patches as demonstrated in the video. So - technically - that bundle comes with every instrument in the library! The difference is that you're just getting the core sustain + short articulations, and not individual instrument patches with legato and bonus articulations. Still, both of those patches are incredible for getting a nice full sound FAST. Instant gratification.

In fact, I'm going to do another video on just those patches. Stay tuned!

@Maestro77 - Yes, we're offering a no-risk upgrade path for all "a la carte" options. I should make that explicit on the website. For example if you get the Ensemble bundle, you can upgrade to the Complete bundle for the difference in price. Or, you can get a solo instrument and upgrade to the Soloists bundle, again at no penalty. Composers first.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 16, 2015)

zircon_st said:


> In fact, I'm going to do another video on just those patches. Stay tuned!



oop too late already bought : )


----------



## olajideparis (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes the offset feature is very useful, I kind of wish my other libraries had that function as well.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 17, 2015)

As promised, here's a walkthrough video focusing on the fantastic Orchestrator & Chord Maker patches. These are SO useful for getting fast results and instant gratification. I love the Chord Maker in particular for establishing richly-voiced textures without needing multiple MIDI tracks. There's a lot of flexibility I didn't cover in my original walkthrough video so if you're on the fence, check this out!


----------



## Vastman (Jul 18, 2015)

Andrew... great work, as is Don's demos and walkthrough...hope you're making people aware of it...I think you should include his efforts on your home page also. Will get as soon as I find the duckets!!! Again, fantastic job...

BTW, your gui interface is extremely well thought out. It speaks to me immediately. This means a lot to an idiot scorer who is primarily a songwriter like me!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 21, 2015)

Cheers Dana! 

We just posted a new demo from composer Dmitry Selipanov called "Sound the Horns", showcasing a fantastic range of instruments and articulations. Check it out below.



On a side note, we received some questions about how the upgrade path works from the "a la carte" versions to larger bundles. The answer is to simply email us, and let us know which products you own and what bundle you want to upgrade to (or if you want the Complete version!) We can then create a custom discount code for you.

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/orchestral/bravura-scoring-brass/


----------



## CHIgirl (Jul 22, 2015)

That's tops, Dmitry and ISW! Will be picking up a few a la cartes (at least) with my next check. Any owner feedback on this library so far? (btw, my first post!)


----------



## CHIgirl (Jul 27, 2015)

Bumping for owner feedback please! Solo instruments in particular.


----------



## blougui (Sep 7, 2015)

in French, a very good review (from a very good reviewer, both a working composer for media and a teacher) :
http://fr.audiofanzine.com/orchestr...s/editorial/tests/des-cuivres-avec-style.html
If you don't read french, you can listen to the sound exemples/exerpts.
Toward the conclusion (I translated) :
_A library that perfectly pairs sound quality and developpement, with enough articulations to answer many different needs. All of this at a fair price, considering what's out there._
The reviewer also stresses the FX are of very good quality and great variety, especially for a brass library that is not specifically an FX one.

- Erik
(I'm not affiliated nore endorsed with/by Audiofanzine nore IS, just a passionate reader of both AF and VI-C.)


----------



## neblix (Sep 8, 2015)

blougui said:


> in French, a very good review (from a very good reviewer, both a working composer for media and a teacher) :
> http://fr.audiofanzine.com/orchestr...s/editorial/tests/des-cuivres-avec-style.html
> If you don't read french, you can listen to the sound exemples/exerpts.
> Toward the conclusion (I translated) :
> ...



Thank you kindly for linking!



CHIgirl said:


> Bumping for owner feedback please! Solo instruments in particular.



I'm an owner, though I do work for ISW.  I did not work on Bravura, though, so there's that.

I think the solo trumpet is the strongest one. The vibrato has a very solemn character, like the kind you see in western movies. I think it would work very well in a spanish context, and the performer really nailed the top end of the range in particular. Very bombastic, but with a very full sustain to it.

The solo french horn is much different from what you'd see in say, CineBrass. It has much more buzz to it, and has a very well recorded dynamic range.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 8, 2015)

neblix said:


> Thank you kindly for linking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much different is it than CineBrass Pro? And how does the flugelhorn compare to VSL's?


----------



## CHIgirl (Sep 8, 2015)

Babaghanoush said:


> This product looks really promising to me and the price makes it likely a huge bang for the buck. I'm very close to pulling the trigger on this one.
> 
> *Update:* I just made the purchase and it was completely hassle free (No Verified by Visa, etc. and PayPal is an option). Receipt and links were received immediately! Downloads are going very fast! Obviously it'll be a while before I'll have any informed opinions about the library.


You won't regret it! So much bang, not much buck.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 8, 2015)

We're working with Babaghanoush on this - the library IS definitely compatible with the free Kontakt Player, but there appears to be some sort of activation error with Kontakt or Service Center that is causing an issue for them.


----------



## CHIgirl (Sep 24, 2015)

Babaghanoush said:


> I'm happy to update that this issue has now been resolved!
> 
> No one can say "exactly" what the problem was but Kontakt 5 Player just wouldn't take the authorization from NI Service Center. A new installation of Kontakt 5 corrected the problem.
> 
> ...


Good to know!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Dec 8, 2015)

Can the stacc articulations be layered on top of the sustain patches as some of the sus attacks sound a little mushy on the demos (notably on the horns).


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes. Watch the walkthroughs, I think it's shown there.


----------

